# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Cyste in lies

## Nikky278

Hoi allemaal,

ik heb even een vraagje. Ik heb al een tijd een cyste in mijn lies, die zo nu en dan wat groter (en pijnlijker) wordt, maar altijd weer terug gaat naar zijn originele grootte. Nu heeft de huisarts toch besloten dat hij weggehaald moet worden, anders blijf ik er last van houden. Dus binnenkort maar weer naar het ziekenhuis.

Heeft iemand ervaring met het weghalen van cysten? Hoe doen ze dit en hoe lang heb je daar last van? Ik heb op internet gezocht, maar kan geen goede informatie vinden :s

Alvast bedankt!

Xx

----------


## dotito

> Hoi allemaal,
> 
> ik heb even een vraagje. Ik heb al een tijd een cyste in mijn lies, die zo nu en dan wat groter (en pijnlijker) wordt, maar altijd weer terug gaat naar zijn originele grootte. Nu heeft de huisarts toch besloten dat hij weggehaald moet worden, anders blijf ik er last van houden. Dus binnenkort maar weer naar het ziekenhuis.
> 
> Heeft iemand ervaring met het weghalen van cysten? Hoe doen ze dit en hoe lang heb je daar last van? Ik heb op internet gezocht, maar kan geen goede informatie vinden :s
> 
> Alvast bedankt!
> 
> Xx


Hallo Nikky,

wat betreft verwijderen van die cyste moet je je niet veel zorgen maken hoor.eerst en vooral gebeurd dit locaal(plaatselijk) dan maken ze een kleine incisie en zo halen ze de cyste eruit.vervolgens een paar hechtingen en klaar is kees.achteraf voelt het een beetje gevoelig aan maar niet echt pijn.nee je moet je echt geen zorgen maken het is voor het ziekenhuis een routine ingreep.en je mag de dag zelf ook al terug naar huis.zou zeggen sterkte meid!! :Wink: 

groetjes Dotito,

----------


## Nikky278

Dank je voor je reactie! Ben intussen in het ziekenhuis geweest, maar de arts daar wilde het toch nog even aankijken. Dat ik er al zeker twee jaar mee loop scheen voor hem niks uit te maken... Maar goed, ik kijk het nog even aan en dan meld ik me wel weer in het ziekenhuis. 

Xx

----------

